# Snow plow for my Honda Rincon 680



## bto2630 (Sep 25, 2010)

I see you guys have a mix of plows here what do you think is the best built plows for my atv.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

bto2630;1090134 said:


> I see you guys have a mix of plows here what do you think is the best built plows for my atv.


I think you will get a "mix" of answers. LOL

Everyone has their favorite, or a good (or bad) experience with a particular brand. I like the Eagle plows. A lot of guys like Moose, Warn, Cycle Country, and a few others.

I think a 54" or maybe a 60" in any of the above will work fine.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I just bought a Honda Rincon waiting for it to be delivered to the dealer. as far as plows go Im going with a Blackline Plow 60" fully hydraulic you might check them out


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

A Honda Rincon is not recommended for a plow. However if you do put one on, go with the Warn. Moose plows have some issues we have been dealing with at our dealership. We will NOT be carrying the Moose Plows next season and are sending all the ones we have in stock back. 

Good luck.


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

I plowed with a Moose 60" straightblade on my Grizzly 660 and 700 in Massachusetts. I have had zero issues and it has held up great. I just had to replace the wear blade after a few seasons. A friend of mine had an eagle plow and it came bent from shipping. Overall the guage of steel looked thinner. 

I would reccomend Moose. Warn is also a good brand, but you pay for the name. Blackline is top notch but also overkill and big $$$. You will have not problems plowing with the Rincon.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't recommend Warn. I hit a rough patch last winter and the welds broke, sending the ribs through the moldboard like a pickax through a Coke can. The same might have happened with another manufacturer's blade, so I'm not claiming Warn is junk ... it's just that the welds on this blade were clearly defective, because they cleanly popped loose, and Warn effectively told me to pack sand. The blade was past its warranty, therefore I had the blade repaired and strengthened, asking Warn only for a spring to replace the one that flew off when their blade came apart. Warn not only declined, but also advised that I'd have to purchase two springs since that's how they are packaged. I bought some generic springs at 1/3rd the price and they've worked fine.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive been using warn plows since 02 although not commercially and havent
had a problem. i never had one wider than 48". just right for sidewalks.
i have friend wit ha carwash that has a rincon with a warn.that thing flat out
moves snow and wont quit. dont think you will have any probs.his also
backs up at a good clip. a lot faster than my rubicon.---irv

anyone care to elaborate on the moose problems?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I like Moose myself.

what type of area you plowing?
avg snow fall? 12" of powder or 3" of rain soaked slush? most often type of snow plowed?

standard VS county depends if you have the room to get up to speed the County is great. if your just going 3 car lengths and stoping back up and going again the standard is fine.

Sidewalk Width if you plow them?

need so details as to what your plowing to help you make a good choice.

there is no right or wrong but there can be plenty of lefts LOL

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Creagers Lawns;1115584 said:


> Well I just bought a Honda Rincon waiting for it to be delivered to the dealer. as far as plows go Im going with a Blackline Plow 60" fully hydraulic you might check them out


how much did that hurt the pocket book?

if your willing to share?

also what type of mount system did you get?
I know blackline in years past had there plows just mount to like a 2" reciever hitch on the front of the ATV's

just wondering if there doing the same thing?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sublime68charge;1131024 said:


> how much did that hurt the pocket book?
> 
> if your willing to share?
> 
> ...


They have them listed for $2450 full hydro. They also still use a 2" receiver on the front to mount it.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

sublime68charge;1131024 said:


> how much did that hurt the pocket book?
> 
> if your willing to share?
> 
> ...


2" receiver mount plow was 850 and mount and hydraulics was 930


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

yamahatim;1115777 said:


> _*A Honda Rincon is not recommended for a plow*_. However if you do put one on, go with the Warn. Moose plows have some issues we have been dealing with at our dealership. We will NOT be carrying the Moose Plows next season and are sending all the ones we have in stock back.
> 
> Good luck.


Why is that?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

hondarider94;1141120 said:


> Why is that?


Probably because they don't have a Low Range, and low gear is a little high.

A lot of folks still plow with them though.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a Honda 420 ES for plowin. My plow is a Moose County Plow. Works great and no complaints !!! I can plow a mountain of snow with this blade. Driveways are great, as I can angle my blade and get a little speed and it sure throws the snow back !! ( Know your terrian as you may stop FAST if you hit some thing)
I did have a weld go on my plow last winter BUT it was my fault. Plowin and ramming where there was sidewalk blocks !! ( I know, don't ask)
My old quad, a Honda 350 ES ( my dad owns now) also has a County Plow on it. The only upgrade dad did was putting wings on the blade so he could push MORE snow !!! He loves it !
Both set-ups work great and would buy Moose again !!!!  
Side Note: My buddys had a normal CC blade. It was ok. I sure could push more snow than him though.And mind was built a little more solid than his. 
Just my 2 cents !!


----------

